# Kantenklatschen im neuen jahr!!



## eL (22. Dezember 2004)

Servus Publikum 

Da ich ab 03.01.05 bis zum 10.01.05 in einer art angriffsbreitschaft aus neue jahr verweilen werde, was bedeutet das ich nicht schaffe mus doch trotzdem nicht nach Aspen fliegen darf   wollte ich diese zeit mit Ratspocht allerfeinster kajüte verbringen. Dazu werde ich mich in ein Tranzportmittel setzen und die naheliegenden Kantenklatschhochburgen (falz NoSchwaWa) ansteuern um die weihnachtspfunde wegzurütteln. Wer lust hat sich mir anzuschließen der möge jetzt sprechen oder für immer schweigen. Ich habe noch nichts konkretes geplant sodas ich für vorschläge extremst offen bin. Vieleicht kauf ich mir aber auch ne karte und radel drauf los.

Soooo jetzt seid ihr drann

frohes fest und ein geschmeidigen rutsch ins neue jahr wünscht euer quotenpreuße

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Dezember 2004)

ich zum beispiel arbeite so wie es aussieht am 3.,4. und 5. tag des neuen jahres. falls nicht irgendjemand krank wird und ich einspringen muss/darf, hab ich demnach ab dem Do 6.1. zeit zum kante klatschen. nachdem ich ja schon das spektakuläre "x-mas-event" in den vogesen verpasst hab, wäre es mir eine vergnügen!
schade eigentlich dass die teile meiner mühle vermutlich grossteils nicht zu dem neuen rahmen passen werden, sonst könnte ich den probedroppen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (23. Dezember 2004)

auch ich stehe am Anfang des neuen Jahres bereit, um die Kante auch 2005 zu klatschen oder Ostpreußen beim boarden zuzuschauen, ja nachdem was die Schneelage so spricht.


----------



## Froschel (23. Dezember 2004)

ja, da wäre ich auch dabei und würde mich sogar untertänigst als Guido del Pfalzo anbieten. 
Da ich aber kein Urlaub hab könnte man ja ein Drei König`s springen veranstalten, da hätten wir dann auch gleich ein Motto. Ebenfalls jibbet in der Pfalzo exzellenten DreiKönigs-Glühwein  .



-_-


----------



## Wooly (23. Dezember 2004)

helft doch mal nem alten Agnostiker wie mir weiter .... wann ist denn Dreikönig ?????


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2004)

am 3Königstag hab ich zu 90% schon andere aufgaben....leider


----------



## fez (23. Dezember 2004)

auch ich stehe gerne zum Kantenklatschen bereit hoffe diese Tätigkeit aber dann mit einem neuen Bergrad ausüben zu können.
Genaue Daten kann ich noch nicht nennen.


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> helft doch mal nem alten Agnostiker wie mir weiter .... wann ist denn Dreikönig ?????


Am 06.01. kommen 3 Kinder als könige verkleidet (eins mit gaaaanz schwarzen gesicht den damals warn neger mit dabei) zu dir an deine türe und segnen deine hütte.Danach hast du über deiner tür auf der zarge "C+M+B" oder so ähnlich mit kreide stehen..... und alles wird gut.

Fezini ich hoff der weihnachtswichtel ist fleißig und bringt dir nen neuen untersatz... aufdas wir ihn dann alle mal probereiten können   genau wie das kleine silbrige vom Wühler was bis dahin sicherlich fertiggestellt ist.

aber vieleicht gehts ja doch zum boarden???? wenn es wieder kühler wird und ein paar retortenflocken aus der meliskopfigen beschneiungsanlage entsprungen sind. 

ich bete für schnee

eL


----------



## nils (23. Dezember 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ja, da wäre ich auch dabei und würde mich sogar untertänigst als Guido del Pfalzo anbieten.




Und ich würde (mal wieder) vehementes Interesse an einer Fallsrunde anmelden. Ich schmeiß einfach mal den Dreikönigstag oder, pfalz eL keine Zeit hat, den Samstag (08.01) in den Ring.


Nils, der jetzt ersma ein paar Tage weg ist und allen frohe Weihnachten wünscht.


----------



## specialist (2. Januar 2005)

Wer hätte den am morgigen Montag noch frei und Lust ein bisschen Ratt zu fahren von den Herren, so gegen Mittag?

Bin gespannt
Specialist


----------



## lelebebbel (2. Januar 2005)

ich hab zwar lust auf dreckfahrrad fahren, aber muss die nächsten drei tage erstmal arbeiten.

am achten in die pfalz? da simmer dabei! hoffentlich is bis dahin mein diverser bestellter krempel da 

was noch anzumerken wäre: an besagtem achten ist in hauenstein das auch hier schon angekündigte uphillrennen
irgendjemand dabei? ich bin am überlegen, klingt eigentlich ziemlich lustig. es gibt auch preise, welche erfreulicherweise unter allen teilnehmern verlost werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (2. Januar 2005)

nach gut ner woche Preußenurlaub hab ich montag erstmal genug zu tun. Donnerstag ist ja feiertag... da geh ich dann arbeiten...klar   
Aber den rest der woche bis zum 10.01. 0700 hab ich extremst konkret frei...... frei wie ein vögelchen am himmel.

eL


----------



## Wooly (3. Januar 2005)

Ich wäre auch für korrekte Pfalz am Sonntach den 09.01.2005 !!!


----------



## Froschel (3. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre auch für korrekte Pfalz am Sonntach den 09.01.2005 !!!



dem kann ich mir nur anschließen.....


-_-


----------



## specialist (3. Januar 2005)

Okay, Sonntag muß ich wieder arbeiten. Bei mir ginge nur der 7.1.-wer an dem Tag Lust hat kann ja was entsprechendes posten, wenn nicht muß ich halt wieder alleine fahren.

specialist


----------



## eL (3. Januar 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ginge nur der 7.1.-wer an dem Tag Lust hat kann ja was entsprechendes posten, wenn nicht muß ich halt wieder alleine fahren.
> 
> specialist




nagut ok am 7.1. kann ick och..... 
zu Dir oder zu Mir


----------



## specialist (3. Januar 2005)

Wie isses Dir lieber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (3. Januar 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Wie isses Dir lieber?



also wie ich es am liebsten hab kann ich hier in aller öffentlichkeit doch nich preisgeben   aber eigentlich bist du mir noch ne ausfahrt durch dein heimatrevier schuldig.... du erinnerst dich als du volle granate in dein hinterrad gesprungen bist um es auszuspeichen??? 


ick ruf dir an wa

el


----------



## nils (3. Januar 2005)

Also bei mir würd der Sonntag (09.) sowie der Freitag passen, wobei mir der Sonntag tendentiell lieber wäre...

Gruß


----------



## lelebebbel (3. Januar 2005)

ich wär am freitag dabei, wenn der startplatz für mich erreichbar ist bzw. mich jemand dort hin mitnehmen können würden wollte.

am sonntag wär ich dann auch dabei, unter den gleichen vorraussetzungen wie am freitag.

mein rennrad hat grad keinen hinterreifen mehr, wegen einer überdosis sülvester-scherben - da komm ich endlich mal wieder zum mauntenbiken!


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> du erinnerst dich als du volle granate in dein hinterrad gesprungen bist um es auszuspeichen???


Ja, am Freitag mit dem spezi Hinterräder ausspeichen! Das nenne ich mal ne gute Idee.  

Ich wär auch dabei, möglichst früh morgens und nicht zu lang, wg. Weihnachtswampe.


----------



## eL (4. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär auch dabei, möglichst früh morgens und nicht zu lang, wg. Weihnachtswampe.




schön schön dann übergeb ich mal die tourplanung dem spezi und wir 2 beide kommen dann zu ihm nach ... wie hieß das kaff noch gleich??? egal ick find auf jeden fall dort hin.

stefan hast immer noch weihnachtswampe???  

eL


----------



## specialist (4. Januar 2005)

Super dann sind wir zu viert. Ich würde sagen ich treff mich mit eL in Wilferdingen und zwar um 0930. Kannst entweder zu mir kommen wenn Du noch den Weg findest oder halt wieder Anal-Tankstelle.
Mit den Zweien die aus Kalle dazukommen wäre der Treffpunkt dann um 1030 an der Hedwigsquelle.
Ist ´s für alle so okay?
Ich denke so zwei Stunden Wattkopf reicht auch meiner Weihnachtswampe erst mal aus.

specialist


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Januar 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt dann um 1030 an der Hedwigsquelle.


Is' für mich optimal.  


			
				specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke so zwei Stunden Wattkopf reicht auch meiner Weihnachtswampe erst mal aus.


Naja, evtl. reichts ja auch für 2:30.


----------



## lelebebbel (4. Januar 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Super dann sind wir zu viert. Ich würde sagen ich treff mich mit eL in Wilferdingen und zwar um 0930. Kannst entweder zu mir kommen wenn Du noch den Weg findest oder halt wieder Anal-Tankstelle.
> Mit den Zweien die aus Kalle dazukommen wäre der Treffpunkt dann um 1030 an der Hedwigsquelle.
> Ist ´s für alle so okay?
> Ich denke so zwei Stunden Wattkopf reicht auch meiner Weihnachtswampe erst mal aus.
> ...



am start  
hoffentlich wird der disc-krempel bis freitag geliefert


----------



## knoflok (4. Januar 2005)

moin jungens... 
ich versuchs mal wieder mit dem anschluss... 
so wie ich das jetzt hier richtig aus den obigen posts erkennenn konnte, ist also am 7.1. treff an der hedwigsquelle um 1030. so richtig? 
ich werde halt ohne große freeride-ambitionen antreten (falls mich die cheffe´s überhaupt rauslassen) denn sonst geht der hobel wieder flöten... 

Gruß
knoflok


----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde halt ohne große freeride-ambitionen antreten (falls mich die cheffe´s überhaupt rauslassen) denn sonst geht der hobel wieder flöten...



also eine kuenenlebbebelspecialistel Wattkopf-Tour ist garantiert Kantenklatescherfrei, dafür müßtest du dich am Sonntag aufraffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also eine kuenenlebbebelspecialistel Wattkopf-Tour ist garantiert Kantenklatescherfrei.



Der Herr unterschätzt uns aber gewaltig   

eL


----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Der Herr unterschätzt uns aber gewaltig
> 
> eL



nicht ich euch sondern du den Wattkopf ...


----------



## lelebebbel (4. Januar 2005)

ich bin am 1. das letzte mal da gewesen und natürlich auch den strommastendownhill runter 
der hat immerhin 2 kanten, plus ein paar freiwillige bonuskanten..

es gibt jetzt eine art chickenway für die ganz enge stelle zwischen den bäumen, somit ist das teil auch für verkappte CCler wie mich komplett fahrbar. is aber bei der nässe ziemlich rutschig


----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin am 1. das letzte mal da gewesen und natürlich auch den strommastendownhill runter
> der hat immerhin 2 kanten, plus ein paar freiwillige bonuskanten..
> es gibt jetzt eine art chickenway für die ganz enge stelle zwischen den bäumen, somit ist das teil auch für verkappte CCler wie mich komplett fahrbar. is aber bei der nässe ziemlich rutschig



stimmt den hatte ich vergessen ... und so wie ich dich kenne bist du das Ding runtergebrackert wie nix Gutes ....


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (4. Januar 2005)

Tach auch miteinander!

Da ich rein wohntechnisch auf der Mitte zwischen Pfalz und Nordschwarzwald gestrandet bin, würde ich auch gerne mal zum Biken in Richtung Süden aufbrechen. 
Könnte mir da vielleicht einer verraten, wo der Treffpunkt bzw. die Hedwigsquelle liegt?


----------



## specialist (4. Januar 2005)

Tach,
die Hedwigsquelle ist zwischen Ettlingen und Wolfartsweier. Du fährst die B3 Richtung Ettlingen, da nach ca.1 km kommt links die Auffahrt zur Hedwigsquelle. Vorbei am Bauernhof nach 300m ist die Quelle.
Oder einfach an der Aral in Wilferdingen- eine Stunde vorher, also 0930, Hedwigsquelle wäre 1030!

specialist


----------



## Waldgeist (4. Januar 2005)

Kuno Kluncker schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte mir da vielleicht einer verraten, wo der Treffpunkt bzw. die Hedwigsquelle liegt?


zwischen Ettlingen und Wolfartsweier. Siehe hierzu den Kartenausschnitt mit der Hedwigsquelle und Umgebung
Hedwigsquelle, Wattkopf 

Gruß vom Waldgeist


----------



## han (4. Januar 2005)

@Wooly and Froschel

solltet ihr euch am Sonntag in die Pfalz verirren, einfach bescheid geben, bin dabei   

PS: whats about Aireisenoxid?


----------



## Wooly (4. Januar 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> @Wooly and Froschel
> 
> solltet ihr euch am Sonntag in die Pfalz verirren, einfach bescheid geben, bin dabei
> 
> PS: whats about Aireisenoxid?




ich denke der Herr Froschel und ich sind auf jeden Fall da, jenau, watt is denn mit des Arminsche ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (4. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt den hatte ich vergessen ... und so wie ich dich kenne bist du das Ding runtergebrackert wie nix Gutes ....



ich hatte keine andere wahl mit den schlammüberzogenen felgenbremsen   
bin aber eher runtergeeiert...


bei der suche nach der hedwigsquelle mit dem auto ist die stromleitung, die die strasse kreuzt, sehr behilflich. die ist ja auch auf der karte vom waldgeist eingezeichnet.

das auto kann man auf der nordwest-seite der B3 am waldrand parken, dann mit dem rad rüber über die strasse und direkt am hedwigs-bauernhof vorbei richtung berg. nach 100m kommt eine weggabelung, da rechts halten. 50m weiter ist die quelle. da is auch ein kleiner grillplatz.


mal ne frage: wo is eigentlich der schwarzspecht? immernoch am dachdecken und dauerarbeiten?


----------



## nils (5. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke der Herr Froschel und ich sind auf jeden Fall da, jenau, watt is denn mit des Arminsche ???



Gäbs da evtl. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab BB oder Karlsruhe? Sonntag fänd ich auf jeden Fall gut. Rad is fitt, Zeit hab ich auch...


----------



## Wooly (5. Januar 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Gäbs da evtl. eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab BB oder Karlsruhe? Sonntag fänd ich auf jeden Fall gut. Rad is fitt, Zeit hab ich auch...



Das lässt sich einrichten, bis jetzt fahren übrigens mit:

wooly
froschel
nils
el
han
flugrost ??
stefan??

wer alles noch ???????


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Januar 2005)

hier ich! 
omg 2 touren werden in einem thread geplant und ich will bei beiden mit

das überfordert meine koordinationsfähigkeit!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage: wo is eigentlich der schwarzspecht?



Hier!!!


----------



## Don Stefano (5. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Das lässt sich einrichten, bis jetzt fahren übrigens mit:
> 
> wooly
> froschel
> ...


stefan !!1

Gestern abend bin ich vor dem Regen noch auf dem Dach rumgeklettert und hab' den Ziegel ausgetauscht, der bei der Antennenmontage zertrümmert wurde. Die Außenarbeiten sind damit abgeschlossen. Hauptfernseher im Wohnzimmer geht auch schon. Jetz werden drinnen noch ein paar Kabelkanäle fürs Schlafzimmer und den Compi verlegt.

Den prolligen Lenker und Vorbau hab' ich noch nicht fotografiert.

BTW: Braucht jemand ein 1/2 Jahr altes Vorderrad mit XT-Nabe und EX729-Felge oder eine alte Votec-Gabel mit allem drum und dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (5. Januar 2005)

von der Pfälzer Fraktion sind dabei:
el_zimbo
KunoKluncker

Wo wollt ihr rumfallen ehhh rumfahren? Vorschlag > DÜW. Da waren wir schon lange nicht mehr und eL und lelebell kann dort viele Kanten klatschen


----------



## grobis (5. Januar 2005)

bin und bleib in freiburg dieses wochenende, war über weihnachten und neujahr in rastatt. übrigens ist mein bike komplett zerlegt. rüste um auf scheibenbremsen, dafür war dann auch noch ein neuer satz laufräder fällig. 
mehr infos folgen...

grüsse grobis


----------



## fez (5. Januar 2005)

aller Voraussicht nach: ich !!!


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Januar 2005)

turmberg räder sind einfach die geilsten die ich kenne. wo hast du das nur aufgetrieben, ich hab immer gedacht die werden nicht mehr hergestellt?

meine disc-laufräder sind da, fehlen noch die discs (hayes 203mm  ) und ich bau den kram echt erstmal vorne an das scott


----------



## eL (6. Januar 2005)

Servus Fezer
Schnuggelige Werkstatt die du da hast   kann ich da mit meiner Schrankwand einziehen  

Astreines Bauxitgeschwülst was da in den Montageklauen rumlungert. Würd mich freuen deine Abkantbank mal am Sonntach probezubügeln.

Lelleblebbel

Weitermachen!!!... Sie sind auf dem besten wege ein echtes Nordernlicht zu werden.

eL


----------



## han (6. Januar 2005)

@Fez

schänes Gerät. Ich hoffe, ich kann deins und Wolly Untersatz am Sonntag bewundern


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (6. Januar 2005)

Verdammt. Aufgrund überaus lästiger Verpflichtungen kann ich leider nicht dabei sein.  

Dafür aber am Wochenende umso mehr! Also lasst's krachen beim Kantenklatschen und hoffentlich bis Sonntag!


----------



## Triple F (6. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> aller Voraussicht nach: ich !!!




J E R O N I M O !


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Schnuggelige Werkstatt die du da hast


Das ist die Werkstatt von Herrn Tächl. So viele Eratzkurbeln hängt sich fez auch nicht ins Regal, selbst wenn er noch so materialmordend   unterwegs ist.


----------



## Froschel (7. Januar 2005)

Ordnung muß sein, das kommt hier her:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1671442#post1671442


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (7. Januar 2005)

Sonntag Bad Dürkheim Soultrail ! Dann kann ich das fünfte Element gut einstellen, Progression und so...


Treffpunkt 9.30 Manmob ?


----------



## knoflok (7. Januar 2005)

ich geh noch ein...

Fährt zufällig heute, oder morgen jemand von ettenheim/lahr nach karlsruhe?

habe nämlich meine klickies in lahr vergessen........ 

wollt grad richtung hedwigsquelle los, da merk ich das ich KEINE SCHUHE hab.

wie blöd kann man sein;

jemand ne idee wie ich schnell aus der patsche und aufs bike komme? 
-> kabelbinder? Gewebeband? 

******** des gibts doch gar nicht...


----------



## lelebebbel (7. Januar 2005)

ich fahr jetzt los richtung hedwigsquelle und muss feststellen, dass ich keinen passenden ersatzschlauch und keinen einzigen flicken mehr hab :-o

ich würde fast wetten, dass ich mir nen platten einfahre heut


----------



## Froschel (7. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag Bad Dürkheim Soultrail ! ...............
> 
> 
> Treffpunkt 9.30 Manmob ?



ja, und 20 min spatäter in Knielingen. Hast du noch ein Platz frei oder soll ich mit meiner Huddel fahren ?


----------



## fez (7. Januar 2005)

denke schon Bernhardino, an Manmob wird wohl El sein..

Lelebebbel Du auch ?

Reicht uns das zeitlich um Han und die Pfalzfraktion zu treffen (wo überhaupt?)?


----------



## han (7. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht uns das zeitlich um Han und die Pfalzfraktion zu treffen (wo überhaupt?)?


Wurstmarktparkplatz. Direkt am Kreisel. berhandino müsste das noch wissen.
60 min von KA nach DÜW sollte zu schaffen sein


----------



## fez (7. Januar 2005)

dann sage ich mal 9.15 ManMob, 9.30 Knielingen bei Stefan


----------



## Froschel (7. Januar 2005)

ich habs ja gewust, das ganze endet wieder in einem Frühstart
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






-_-


----------



## nils (7. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs ja gewust, das ganze endet wieder in einem Frühstart
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und ab FR ein Mittenindernachtstart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (7. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> denke schon Bernhardino, an Manmob wird wohl El sein..
> 
> Lelebebbel Du auch ?
> 
> Reicht uns das zeitlich um Han und die Pfalzfraktion zu treffen (wo überhaupt?)?



ich stell mich an den man mob ab 9:15

wirn ham heute auf der wattkopf-runde noch zufällig einen karlsruher getroffen und mit unseren enormen kanten-klatsch-fähigkeiten dermaßen beeindruckt    dass er am sonntag auch wieder mit will - er kommt auch zum manmob. ich glaube mit eigenem auto, bin aber grad nicht sicher. fahrrad ist ein schwarz-goldenes specialized enduro (oder so ähnlich).

die wattkopf runde war sehr nett, ich hab einiges dazugelernt was die trails hier angeht! leider hatten wir verluste:
knoflok ist zwar angetreten, konnte aber mangels klick-fähiger schuhe nicht richtig auftreten und ist daher gleich wieder abgetreten.
und der specialist kam mit 47 grad fieber, ruhepuls 135, und musste nach jeder steigung ans beatmungsgerät angeschlossen werden. leider hatte keiner einen spaten dabei, daher haben er und eL sich nach etwa 2/3 der tour abgeseilt.

die restlichen 4 konnten sich weiter einsauen 


dann is mir grad noch was aufgefallen: ich habe am gestrigen nachmittag eine email von 100%bike bekommen, da wird behauptet meine geilen scheibenbremsen seien "heute verschickt" worden - eben wird mir wieder klar, das gestern feiertag war - da stimmt doch was nicht! hoffentlich kommen sie trotzdem morgen :-/


----------



## fez (7. Januar 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Und ab FR ein Mittenindernachtstart


Also ab Mann Mobilia Karlsruhe ist noch ein Plätzchen im Bus für Dich frei wenn ich das richtig überblicke ....

Ausserdem bist du doch bei deinem Fahrstil und deinem Rennwagen locker in 1 1/4 h in Karlsruhe, oder ?


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> dann sage ich mal 9.15 ManMob, 9.30 Knielingen


 und beim nächsten Einwand oder dummen Nachfragen ist's dann 9:00 ManMob, 9:30 Knielingen oder was?



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Also ab Mann Mobilia Karlsruhe ist noch ein Plätzchen im Bus für Dich frei wenn ich das richtig überblicke ....


Ich zähle am ManMob
1. fez
2. eL
3. lellebebel
4. nils
5. Wooly
6. Freitagsbiker mit Spezi Enduro in Gold?

In Knielingen
7. Froschel
8. Stefanius

@Bernardo: Wollen wir meine Luxuskarre bemühen oder mit deiner Edelrostlaube fahren?


----------



## fez (7. Januar 2005)

nochmal so eine Bemerkung und es geht um 6.30 los - klar ??


----------



## knoflok (7. Januar 2005)

epiphanias ist nicht überall feiertag..... 

bawü hat da noch so ne art vormachtsstellung...

Gruß


----------



## eL (7. Januar 2005)

also ich hab den Spezi gesund zuhause abgeliefert und einen angenehmen überdruck von 7bar an seinem Sauerstoffzelt eingestellt. Zu Ostern sollte er gesättigt sein.

Also ich bin definitiv für einen recht frühen start am sonntag in die Pfalz. Der frühe vogel fängt den wurm!!! (nein ich steh nich auf würmer   ) Werde mich also um 0900 am manmob einfinden.
Desweiteren wirds am Sonntach wohl schon frühling und das wandergeso.... wird die trails überfluten. 

Wolln wir diesmal eigentlich die 30km Schallgrenze knacken??  und wann beendet die gemeine kalmitschnegge eigentlich ihren winterschlaf??
fragen über fragen

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (7. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab den Spezi gesund zuhause abgeliefert


Was war denn das für eine Wunderheilung? Dass biken gesund ist, wusste ich schon. Aber von 47 Grad Fieber durch biken wieder zu Kräften zu kommen, halte ich für Scharlatanerie und Kurpfuscherei!


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Wolln wir diesmal eigentlich die 30km Schallgrenze knacken??


In Bad Dürkhome????ß  
Da ist der ganze Trail doch nur 500m lang. Wenn wir den 60 mal fahren könnten wir's schaffen.


----------



## tom1ayb (7. Januar 2005)

Ich schlage vor wir nennen ihn  Proffessor El , nach so einer Wunderheilung.

Trotzdem schee wars


----------



## specialist (7. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab den Spezi gesund zuhause abgeliefert und einen angenehmen überdruck von 7bar an seinem Sauerstoffzelt eingestellt. Zu Ostern sollte er gesättigt sein.



O2Sat:100%
Bin jetzt mal schnell aus dem Sauerstoffzelt gekrabbelt um den Beweis anzutreten das ich noch am Leben bin. Danke für euer Verständnis, ich hoffe ihr seid noch auf eure Kosten gekommen. Ich war heilfroh als wir bei mir auf den Hof gekurvt sind...das kann eigentlich nur noch besser werden.

Für Sonntag viel Spass
[email protected]
specialist


----------



## Wooly (7. Januar 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Und ab FR ein Mittenindernachtstart



Nils, wir treffen uns am besten 8.45 am Park & Ride in Rastatt, dann kann ich dich da einladen und hinterher wieder absetzen. Ist von dir aus gesehen Rastatt  raus, links nach Gaggenau und nach 50 m wieder rechts, dann links auf den Parkplatz. Einen könnte ich dann noch ab ManMobilia 9.15 mitnehmen. gehört El, 9.15 !!!!


----------



## Flugrost (7. Januar 2005)

Einen schönen Guten Morgen 2005 wünsche ich allseits.
Ich war ein paar Tage im Wasgau mit dem Hardteil (Sünde?) und kann mich erst jetzt offiziell anmelden.
Schön, daß sich mal wieder soviele treffen.



			
				fezini schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann ich das fünfte Element gut einstellen, Progression und so...


Den Witz mit der Milla Jovovich spar ich mir mal


----------



## nils (7. Januar 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war ein paar Tage im Wasgau mit dem Hardteil (Sünde?)


Aber auf keinen Fall  



Ein paar hübsche Neuigkeiten aus dem Süden:

Ich komme mit Verstärkung von Tohamas angereist. Die Luigi-Fraktion ist also diesmal wieder etwas stärker. Haben uns auch heute extra am Rosskopf schon mal warmgeklatscht 

@wooly & fez:
Danke für das (die) Angebot(e), aber ich denke wir treffen uns am besten direkt beim ManMob (Ausfahrt Durlach und dann gleich nebendran, oder?) und schauen dann dort wie es am geschicktesten zum weiterfahren ist.

Ich zähl deshalb mal ab ManMob weiter:
1. fez
2. eL
3. lellebebel
4. Wooly
5. Freitagsbiker mit Spezi Enduro in Gold?
6. Tohamas
7. nils


----------



## eL (7. Januar 2005)

gut gut dann eben erst 0915 

also wenn ich das eben so mal überschlage dann werden wir ein volles Dirty Dutzend   
müssen wir den ausflug jetzt anmelden ?? wird ja ne kleine völkerwanderung   

eL


----------



## Wooly (8. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> müssen wir den ausflug jetzt anmelden ?? wird ja ne kleine völkerwanderung



nee nee aber das "wir sind nett zu den Wanderern und grüßen alle" Spiel wird noch lustiger als sonst werden !!!


----------



## Froschel (8. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernardo: Wollen wir meine Luxuskarre bemühen oder mit deiner Edelrostlaube fahren?



ich darf doch mit dem weißen Wal mitfahren, ääähhhtsch.

@eL: wenn wir mehr als 30km fahrn sind wir doch keine Kantenklatscher mehr, also lassen wirs lieber und trinken noch ein Radler mehr. Und außerdem ist dort die große Spielwiese da macht man nur Höhenmeter.

Kantenklatscherkostüm und Fodos auserdem nicht vergessen  
-_-


----------



## Flugrost (8. Januar 2005)

Fröschel schrieb:
			
		

> Kantenklatscherkostüm ... nicht vergessen


Vollgesichtshelm?
Neoprenkäppi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (8. Januar 2005)

er dachte eher an Volllatexanzüge. Damits beim Riden noch schneller den Soultrail runterheizen kannst ;.)))
@Armin
Apropos: Hast du jetzt einen neuen Helm oder soll ich dir mal meine Alpina mitbringen?


----------



## Flugrost (8. Januar 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> er dachte eher an Volllatexanzüge. Damits beim Riden noch schneller den Soultrail runterheizen kannst ;.)))?


Meiner is inner Wäsche - blöde Ausrede, ich weiß.
Nimmst Du den roten mit, oder den kleinen schwarzen?  


			
				han schrieb:
			
		

> @Armin
> Apropos: Hast du jetzt einen neuen Helm oder soll ich dir mal meine Alpina mitbringen?


Ich rufe Dich an.


----------



## Tohamas (8. Januar 2005)

Nur um hier kurz klarzustellen, dass der Nils kein Geschichtenerzähler ist: Ich komm tatsächlich mit!
Hoffe nur, dass die Bremsen-OP so erfolgreich war, wie ich es mir wünsche!
...aber was solls, ein Bike ist schliesslich ein Fahrzeug und kein Bremszeug!
A Demäng!


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2005)

Habe heute nocheinmal Mensch und Maschine einer sehr harten probe unterstellt. Beides hats überstanden nur das bike passt irgendwie nich in die waschmaschine, deshalb werd ich wohl morgen aus der masse mit einem schmuddeligen bike herausstechen.

Kantenklatscherkostüm hab ich keins   darf ich wie immer in engen lycrahosen kommen? die stehn mir eh besser als diese corduraröckchen von Fuchs und co.

ick freu mir

eL


----------



## fez (8. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich wie immer in engen lycrahosen kommen?


Vergiss aber nicht ein weisses oder rotes Tüchlein hinten raushängen zu lassen damit wir wissen wie du es am liebsten magst.


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ich darf doch mit dem weißen Wal mitfahren, ääähhhtsch.


Ääähhh, und wo fahr' ich dann mit? Ganz alleine - Neiiiin!  

Wenn ich richtig zähle, passen bei fez und Wooly je drei Leute und bei nils 2 Leute ins Auto. Wir sind so etwa 8-9 Leute. Bei 8 könnte ich entweder bei Wooly oder bei fezini einsteigen, bei 9 hätte Luca etwas mehr Platz und wir würden noch ein zusätzliches Auto brauchen, stimmts?

Ich rechne mal mit 9 Leuten und werde um 9:30 ohne Auto an der Ecke stehen.



			
				Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Fröschel
> Kantenklatscherkostüm ... nicht vergessen
> 
> Vollgesichtshelm?
> Neoprenkäppi?


Wie soll ich das verstehen? Neoprenkäppi hab ich keins aber die Safety-Jacket ist mir zum hochpedalieren eh' zu unbequem. FF bring ich halt mal mit.


----------



## nils (9. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ... nur das bike passt irgendwie nich in die waschmaschine, deshalb werd ich wohl morgen aus der masse mit einem schmuddeligen bike herausstechen.



 
Und ich hab extra mein Fahrgerät in einen eisdielentauglichen Zustand versetzt. Wer fährt denn hier jetzt die Coladose? 

bis nachher...


----------



## lelebebbel (9. Januar 2005)

wie bidde?
"ff" = fullface helm??   

also bei dem wetter kann ich auch in meinen lieblingsklamodden fahren. n integralhelm is da aber nicht bei - mein gesichtsschutz nennt sich "kinn" 

das wird ja sicher wieder lustich   

weiss eigentlich der freitags-biker-mit-goldenduro dass er ne viertelstunde früher zum mannmob kommen sollte?


----------



## eL (9. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> damit wir wissen wie du es am liebsten magst.



Probierts halt aus   

die bedeutung der farben rot und weiß aus diesem kontext klären wir noch vor abfahrt.

bis nacher

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (9. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> weiss eigentlich der freitags-biker-mit-goldenduro dass er ne viertelstunde früher zum mannmob kommen sollte?


Entweder er hat hier reingeschaut, dann hätte er sich wahrscheinlich auch gemeldet oder er kommt doch nicht. Handy-Nummer oder sowas hat er nicht hinterlassen.


----------



## Rolf H. (9. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute nocheinmal Mensch und Maschine einer sehr harten probe unterstellt.



 @ Mitkunstoffenrumhantierer  : immerhin warst du nach der Tour noch fit genug 
um unsere Silke in der Bikerstammkneipe anzubaggern !    

 Grüssle Rolf


----------



## han (9. Januar 2005)

Komisch, an die alte an der Lindemannsruhe hat er sich heute irgendwie nicht drangetraut der alte eL


----------



## eL (9. Januar 2005)

@Rolf
Dein Bildmaterial gehört zensiert   und wieso hast du mir Silke so lange vorenthalten???

@hanSolo
Geschmack alder  Preußen haben geschmack.

Danke nocheinmal für die super tour und die vielen kanten die sich mir furchtlos in den weg geschmissen haben, auch wenn es meine hinterachse gekostet hat.

eL


----------



## Rolf H. (9. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> @Rolf
> Dein Bildmaterial gehört zensiert   und wieso hast du mir Silke so lange vorenthalten???


 
 Silke gehört neben dem Woizä zur wohlverdienten Erholung nach den extrem harten Touren des Biketreff-Niefern ! 

  Grüssle Rolf 

   P.S. Kann man dein Sauerstoffzelt auch auf 10 Bar aufpumpen ??
          Könnt ich mal ab und zu brauchen !

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## Wooly (9. Januar 2005)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Silke gehört neben dem Woizä zur wohlverdienten Erholung nach den extrem harten Touren des Biketreff-Niefern !



toll, nach der Tour noch ein paar Titten photografieren ... El es wird höchste zeit das du umziehst ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (9. Januar 2005)

so, ich leb auch noch...

falls irgendjemand sich brutale hämatom-fotografien erhofft hatte: damit kann ich _leider_ nicht dienen  -> ich bin quasi unverletzt.

das war mal wieder sehr spassig mit dem diesmal sehr umfangreichen trupp - zum teil hat man sich gefühlt wie auf ner grossdemo 
nur wer grössere kilometerleistungen erwartet hatte wurde wohl .. leicht enttäuscht. sind ja auch ein paar abgesprungen...
kann irgendjemand ein paar tachodaten posten? hatte keinen dabei- zum glück, der wär sicher kaputtgegangen...

jedenfalls habe ich wieder mal viel gelernt:

- so schoner an den beinen machen eventuell möglicherweise schon sinn
- beim hartkor drobbn: sattel runter nicht vergessen...
- und noch ein paar kleine feinheiten was die landetechnik und die geschwindigkeit dabei angeht 
- so ne scheibe is eine runde sache, quasi.
- der nils kann seitwärts treppen hochhuppen

el, is da jetzt die achse durch oder "nur" ein lager? schon zerlegt? (falls nein: halt ne schüssel drunter...)


----------



## knoflok (9. Januar 2005)

Ihr mörder... 

was ihr da als an material schlachtet bei euren ausfahrten... das ist ja nicht feierlich... 

bin heute aus zeitgründen nicht mitgekommen; 
hab mir aber gestern noch neue schuhe gekauft (wers nicht im kopf hat hats im geldbeutel...    )
war dann heute mit nem kollegen für einen größere schlammschlacht am wattkopf unterwegs   bei eurer tour wär ich heute vieeeel zu lange unterwegs gewesen (und hätt mir mein bike zerstört... ) 

manmanman... 

grüße 
knoflok


----------



## Rolf H. (9. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> toll, nach der Tour noch ein paar Titten photografieren



Moralapostel !!

   Ich hab ein hübsches Mädel fotographiert . Alle unsere Biker sehen sie gerne ! 

    Dein abschätzigenen " Titten"ausdruck würd ich an deiner Stelle nochmal         überdenken !!

  Grüssle  Rolf


----------



## nils (9. Januar 2005)

War eine sehr geile Tour! Die Anzahl war schwierig festzustellen, verschiedene Zählungen deuten aber auf 21-23 Personen und 2 Hunde. Krass. Wir sollten bei solchen Touren Schilderchen mit Nick und Namen tragen 
Die Trails waren sehr hübsch, danke an die Guides!
Kleine und große Kanten, kurze und weite Flüge (hallo lelebebbel ), keine Verletzungen, drei Platten und die schwere Aufgabe des technischen Defektes in Form einer kaputten HR-Nabe übernahm diesmal eL, der in folgendem Verlauf von irgendeinem Händler in Verbindung mit einem Kraftausdruck sprach...

Gruß, Nils.






Sorry noch etwas OT:

@Rolf:
Aber ob diese Person will, daß solche Bilder von Ihr gemacht und immerhin mit Vornamen in einem öffentlichen Forum gepostet werden? Das zweifle ich mal erheblich an...
Agesehen davon ist dies ein Kantenklatscher- und kein Nippelfred. Und schluß.

Nils, in diesem Fall Moralapostel


----------



## Rolf H. (9. Januar 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> @Rolf:
> Aber ob diese Person will, daß solche Bilder von Ihr gemacht und immerhin mit Vornamen in einem öffentlichen Forum gepostet werden? Das zweifle ich mal erheblich an...
> Agesehen davon ist dies ein Kantenklatscher- und kein Nippelfred. Und schluß.
> 
> Nils, in diesem Fall Moralapostel



Hallo Nils !

Genehmigung zur Bildveröffentlichung hab ich selbstverständlich ! 

Fahr doch mal bei uns mit und überzeug dich danach selbst ! 

  Grüssle  Rolf


----------



## Wooly (9. Januar 2005)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein hübsches Mädel fotographiert . Alle unsere Biker sehen sie gerne !



wie war das heute .... ne Menge Charakter und so ... Rolf, wer Titten postet muß auch dazu stehen, da helfen auch keine empörten Ausrufe .... anyway ... dieser IBC Bilderserver mag gerade nicht wirklich, deswegen keine Photos gerade, aber morgen klappt es hoffe ich besser.

War ein sehr lustige Tour, so eine Art Northern Lights Woodstock ... ich wußte gar nicht wieviele Leute man mit einem kleinen Thread motivieren kann. Hat echt Spaß gemacht, und die Optik von hinten Singletrails bergauf war sehr amüsant ..


----------



## Wooly (9. Januar 2005)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr doch mal bei uns mit und überzeug dich danach selbst !



na so toll sind sie jetzt auch wieder nicht ...


----------



## grobis (10. Januar 2005)

*wie wäre es mit ein bisschen niveau wenn ich bitten darf!!!*


			
				Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Moralapostel !!
> Ich hab ein hübsches Mädel fotographiert . Alle unsere Biker sehen sie gerne !


ach ja und wer hat sich denn zuerst mit diesem zweideutigen satz


			
				Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Silke gehört neben dem Woizä zur wohlverdienten Erholung nach den extrem harten Touren des Biketreff-Niefern !


auf dieses niveau herabgelassen???

da finde ich die antwort 


			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> toll, nach der Tour noch ein paar Titten photografieren ... El es wird höchste zeit das du umziehst ....


doch sehr gelungen...


			
				nils schrieb:
			
		

> Agesehen davon ist dies ein Kantenklatscher- und kein Nippelfred. Und schluß.


*...applaus, applaus, applaus.* 
die zyniker und frohlocker des schwarzen humors dieses freds sind doch eloquent genug eine solche szene ohne bildmaterial zu beschreiben. da geschmack ja bekanntlich subjektiv ist und ich davon ausgehe, dass wir alle eine lebhafte phanatsie haben, darf es sich dann jeder so hübsch ausmalen wie er kann......     

bei dieser art von berichterstattung zu behaupten, es gäbe hier moralapostel, finde ich geschmacklos und zum  :kotz: 

gruss grobis

ps: und das mir keiner kommt mit *bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte*.....


----------



## Wooly (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo Kinder,

wie wollen diesen Thread jetzt nicht verkommen lassen,Titten hin Titten her, also, ich habe dem Server einen Upload abgerungen, das Gruppenfoto betteschön, der rest kommt morgen.

Taddaaaaaaa ..... say cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wooly (10. Januar 2005)

und noch eins, Titel "el am Scheideweg" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (10. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> und noch eins, Titel "el am Scheideweg" ...


 ich denke eL hatte da schon so ne Vorahnung was kurz darauf mit seiner Nabe passiert. 
Schene Tour war`s und beim nächsten mal vielleicht bei den südlern unten?!



-_-


----------



## Tohamas (10. Januar 2005)

So, jetzt auch noch ein "Ach-war-das-mal-wieder-schön" aus Nordsizilien!
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ihr euch wirklich mal hier runter traut!
Am Besten war immer noch der geübt ausgeführte Kaloriendrop!

Ach, eh ich's vergess:
Ich habe im Handbuch "Der Dirtjumper und die psychosoziale Komponente seiner archaisch- präkognitiven Verwurzelung im pubertären Balzgehabe" nachgesehen:
Die Landung, die ich euch gekonnt vorgeführt habe, war eine Semi-Superman-Landing in Kombination mit einem Kiss-of-Ass.
Jawoll! macht das erst mal nach, nämlich!


----------



## Wooly (10. Januar 2005)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Landung, die ich euch gekonnt vorgeführt habe, war eine Semi-Superman-Landing in Kombination mit einem Kiss-of-Ass.



du hast vergessen das auch noch ein 365´er nose to forestground dabei war ... echt stylisch !!!

die Photos sind nach elendem ermürbendem Kampf jetzt tatsächlich alle auf dem Server, kuckst du hier:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5947/page/1


schon mal zum freuen:






Superstyler no.2 Fez







bitte lächeln ...


----------



## nils (10. Januar 2005)

Ui, das sind aber viele Bilderchen   Dankeeee!

Und zwecks der Südlertour:
Sobald die Trails am Kandel oder Schauinsland wieder komplett befahbar sind, würde ich mich als Guide für eine ausgedehntere Singletrailtour auf einen der zwei Hügel anbiedern  Am Schauinsland waren einige northernlights ja schon mal, also würde ich den Kandel diesmal bevorzugen (auch wenn zumindest bergauf leider nicht pur Singletrail möglich ist, dafür aber bergab )
Ich werde dann aber einen neuen Fred dafür aufmachen.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Januar 2005)

Das war ja eine Riesenveranstaltung! Hoffentlich lassen sich alle Materialschäden wieder einigermaßen kostengünstig beheben (was macht die Nabe eL?). Mir hats großen Spaß gemacht, ich danke den Guides und dem Wettergott. Bis bald mal wieder!

Fotos hab' ich auch ein Paar gemacht:

Fez beim Umziehen




Alle freuen sich auf die Abfahrt (nur der Armin nicht)




Sogar der eL (er weiss noch nicht was noch kommt)


 

Baumsäge im Einsatz


----------



## Triple F (11. Januar 2005)

Da seid ihr ja wieder schön ´rumgehoppst ;-) . 
Hoffe, dass ich auch mal wieder mit kann.


----------



## eL (11. Januar 2005)

Also ich habe heute mal versucht die nabe auseinander zunehmen. Weiter als den freilaufkörper auseinander zunehmen und die sperrklinken in der landschaft verteilen bin ich nicht gekommen. So wie ich das beurteilen kann waren nur die konterschräubchen locker. Den aufbau der  nabe versteh ich zwar nicht wirklich aber jetzt rollt sie wieder astrein.
Wer sachdienliche hinweise zur erlangung eines manuals oder explosionszeichnung meiner Mavic crossland nabe geben kann der möge dies bitte hier tun.

guten abend

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das beurteilen kann waren nur die konterschräubchen locker. Den aufbau der  nabe versteh ich zwar nicht wirklich aber jetzt rollt sie wieder astrein.


Puhh, haste wohl noch mal Glück gehabt!


----------



## fommes2005 (16. September 2006)

SUCHE DRINGENST NOLEEN CROSSLINK !!!
WEISS JEMAND DIE GEWICHTE DER VERSCHIEDENEN VERSIONEN ??

fommes2005
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (17. September 2006)

Frägst Du kongret eL. Und zwar benutz PN.


----------

